# Elgin racer restore



## then8j (May 13, 2014)

Well here is my restore of an Elgin racer for my son. I was planning on a full restore to make it better then new, but the it dawned on me that he was going to use it. As all little boys do he will beat it up for a few years, then I can do a full restore with all the nickel plating and high quality paint......
So here it is to start with


----------



## then8j (May 13, 2014)

As I am working on it


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 14, 2014)

That's awesome!!!  One of my little guys has one and prefers it over any other trike!  Keep it up, daddy!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2014)

Cool trike! I'd like to find something like this for my grandson. Anyone have something? V/r Shawn


----------



## then8j (May 15, 2014)

It made it to my "spray booth "


----------



## carlitos60 (May 16, 2014)

*Really Cool Project!!!*

Really Cool Project for Sure!!!

Nice Job!


----------



## then8j (May 16, 2014)

I ended up painting on some truck bed liner on the back part, makes it nonslip for the little guy. And custom hubcaps....
All painted with ace enamel spray cans. I will tell you how well it holds up cheap and simple. I figure when he is a grown up he can do an other  restore for his son.....


----------



## then8j (May 18, 2014)

All put together, now just a little pin striping left, then his legs have to grow another six inches to be able to ride it, lol


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2014)

That turned out really nice! V/r Shawn


----------



## then8j (May 20, 2014)

Thank you. I think it turned out pretty good.


----------

